# Which orchestra/ ballet/ opera should i visit in Vienna in late december?



## The Sound (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi!

I will be visiting Vienna in december with a friend, from the 26th to the 29th, and would like some advice on what Symphony orchestra, alternatively ballet or opera, you would recommend as well as what to avoid.

I listen to classical music on a daily basis and have no general preferences so all suggestions are welcome, but a larger hall and ensemble is preferred. The dates where we can attend a performance are the 27th and 28th. Our budget is no more than 180 euros for us both, which seems to be plenty from what i´ve seen on this booking site: https://www.viennaconcerts.com/

I am also curious whether i am early or late in terms of booking? 3 months in advance seems like plenty of time but unfortunately it seems a few have already been sold out.

https://www.wienerphilharmoniker.at/en


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

If the Philharmonic doing anything those days? Usually they're getting ready for the annual New Year's concerts - those tickets are extremely hard to come by.

But - the State Opera is doing Hansel and Gretel - I'd sure try to get to that if possible. Get tickets NOW! The ballet is doing some Mahler of all things, might be worth a look too. The Volks Oper is probably doing it, too.

Check out the Konzerthaus, too. They might have something on. But that time of year in Vienna is really busy and what with the holidays, and now Coronavirus, a lot might be cancelled. Take a heavy jacket.


----------



## The Sound (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, looks like you´re right about the philharmonic.

*The konzerthaus* that you mentioned has Strauss on the 28th: 
https://konzerthaus.at/concert/eventid/57998

https://api.sfo-vienna.at/concerts.p...=19:30&lang=de

*Vienna State Opera* has Mahler on the 27th and is available through two booking sites:
https://www.culturall.com/ticket/ist...ode=Vorverkauf

https://www.viennaconcerts.com/event...Dec-2020/81234

*Vienna State Opera has Hansel And Gretel* on the 27th and 28th. The prices on these websites are very different, should i go with one over the other? Viennaconcerts.com and culturall.com. And their booking procedure and seat selection seem different too.
On one website i can book only the 28th:
https://www.viennaconcerts.com/event...Dec-2020/81251

On this one both 27th and 28th can be booked:
https://www.culturall.com/ticket/ist...ode=Vorverkauf

*Auersperg Palace* with Mozart and Strauss is available on the 27th and 28th (again, looks a bit small so probably not this one): https://www.viennaconcerts.com/resid...?y1=2020&m1=12

*St. Charle's Church* has Vivaldis four seasons on the 26th (only 1 hour long and in the evening so we should be able to go to it even though we arrive that day) and Mozart´s Requiem on the 27th (although there seems to be other better options on the 27th since this one is also only 1 hour long):
https://www.viennaconcerts.com/mozar...?y1=2020&m1=12

*These seem to be all my options, please do tell me if there are others. How would you do it? I initially planned on only one performance but i think Vivaldis four seasons on the 26th would be a nice addition and it´s not too expensive either so why not? So lets say i go to that one, that leaves one more performance on either the 27th or 28th. Of the ones i have found, which one would you recommend and on what day? Maybe i should mention that the 27th is a sunday and the 28th is a monday. I think everything is closed on sundays in Vienna, would that make either of the two days a better or worse choice?*

Tell me if there´s anything else you want/need to know or if you have any tips, these will be my first classical performances which is why i want to make sure i get it right.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Sound said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will be visiting Vienna in december with a friend, from the 26th to the 29th, and would like some advice on what Symphony orchestra, alternatively ballet or opera, you would recommend as well as what to avoid.
> 
> ...


Hardly a chance, all goes down again.


----------



## The Sound (Sep 24, 2020)

Are you talking about coronavirus?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

given that the second wave hasnt even peaked in Europe yet, all orchestra, opera and ballet will likely be canceled in December.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Sound said:


> Are you talking about coronavirus?


I do yes ( unfortunately)


----------



## The Sound (Sep 24, 2020)

Do you know what happened to people who had bookings during the spring that got cancelled? Were most of them given a refund or not? If so it may be worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Sound said:


> Do you know what happened to people who had bookings during the spring that got cancelled? Were most of them given a refund or not? If so it may be worth the risk in my opinion.


No I don't, perhaps it's on their website .


----------

